# Why Fortis?



## ehfour

So in my search for a nice tool chronograph watch, I find myself looking at used B-42 Chronographs.

I like Fortis's dial design and their thickness on almost all of their watches.

Having said that, what drew you to the brand?

Their extensive history?
Price
Quality?

Interested to hear your take on the brand


----------



## AChoice

For me, it was simple layout, the "tool aspect". Ruggedness with style.
Because it is not that a common brand as compared to big players like Omega, Rolex, Breitling.
Because I could afford a brand new one.

I looked into the spacematic - for the minimalistic design. But I was disourcaged since it seemed to be getting discontinued... and then got hooked on the marinemaster - it's on my arm now. Simple. Love that they actualy have managed to combine a pilot and a diver!!

History;
Fortis watches information,company history etc.
Fortis Uhren - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Watches Corner: Watch Brands History - Article 8 (Fortis)
About Fortis Watches & Which Merchant Offers the Best Deal

Price - affordable.


----------



## HappyJack

I had had quartz chronos for the previous 17 years and wanted to go for an auto. I also wanted a GMT function, and spotted a used Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro GMT Chrono in a cabinet at the watchmaker to whom I took my quartz chrono. I was thinking of getting a Sinn 103 or 356 UTC but went back several times over the next few months, and decided that the Fortis was better value. 









I quickly grew to appreciate the clarity and functional style of the dial, but over the next year, as I read more about the Fortis models, ultimately decided that I wanted a chrono with a Lemania 5100 movement, which meant the B-42 Cosmonaut LE. After a lot of hunting, I found one, and sold the GMT Pilot Pro to pay for it.










I love the LE Chrono - its combination of dial size with light weight ti construction, superbly clear display, dive bezel and build quality make it hard to beat.

I also had, for a couple of months, a Fortis Cosmonaut GMT but decided that the movement was too much of a compromise for what I wanted, and in any case I was so much a fan of the centre-sweep minute hand chronos that I didn't give the 7750 based watch much use. Good looking watch, though, with the same clarity and design language.


----------



## SCE to AUX

If you read about Fortis and what the brand has been involved in since 1912, you will be amazed.
Especially in terms of aviation and space travel.

It´s perhaps just the Speedmaster, which has been further away from Earth,,,,


----------



## gaopa

I admit to being a sucker for a pretty face. After I saw my first Fortis I knew I had to have a B-42. After watching and waiting a pristine B-42 GMT came up for sale and I got it. I have really enjoyed the watch.

Recently a like new Spacematic GMT became available and I was able to add that one to my collection as well.

I like the looks and quality of Fortis watches. Since Fortis is not as well known and not as popular as other well known brands here in the USA, when used ones come on the market they are a good value. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Kenjifujima

Its so nice to see this good information in your post


----------



## slb

I have three Fortis B42's. I out thick leather Toshi straps on them, and they're my favorites. 
Easy to read, reliable, big but not too big, and you don't see everyone wearing them, which is a plus for me. 
Love this brand.


----------



## holson

I was looking for a replacement for my Breitling Colt Chrono Auto (a 1998 model). I looked at the IWC Pilot Chrono, Chopard Mille Miglia GMT Chrono and the Breitling Blackbird. None of them really spoke to me.

While browsing the russian watch forum, I saw the Poljot Aviator "I" and basically knew I had to have it. I slowly learned that it's basically modeled after the Fortis Flieger.....

So here they are 

The Fortis is undoubtedly better built. It has much nicer detail finishing, and the watch is slightly larger thicker & heavier.


----------



## gaopa

holson, both of those are beautiful watches! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Hunterfate

I had Poljot Aviator in my hand in Italy and was just about to buy it, but I didn't because build quality wasn't reassuring. And it would be a pity to fall in love with a watch just to see it fail after some time. Just my 2c.


----------



## holson

*gaopa:* thanks!

*Hunterfate:* I stopped judging build quality by looking at finish (same with cars I buy). I had an IWC Portofino. One by one, the hour markers fell off (stayed inside the dial/crystal bubble). At different points in time I wanted to fix it but as I watched more hour markers fall off, I gave up on it and got rid of it for a few hundred $ on ebay.

I really love this Aviator design, we'll see which of the two stands the test of time


----------



## abouttime

Why Fortis?? If you are looking for a robust well designed watch at an affordable price, Fortis watches are great choices. They have fantastic dial designs, the bracelets use precision machine screws not pins to hold the links together and out of the hundreds we have sold very few if an have a quality issue. Be weary of Ebay offers, etc.. as there is many counterfeit Fortis watches other in the world... (I have seen them) so make sure you buy from an authorized dealer.

Some of my favorites...

and other Fortis Watches can be seen here.. http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/fortis.invtc.html


----------

